# marlin 922  22 mag



## tgriffin (Jan 23, 2007)

I saw a guy at the range yesterday shooting a marlin 922 semi auto 22 mag rifle. good looking gun. I can't find it in marlins catalog. Is it still being made? If not, where would be a good place to look for a good used one?


----------



## pnome (Jan 23, 2007)

nice 925 for sale here.  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=95618


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 24, 2007)

that one looks nice.
cw


----------

